# mearsk captain



## humbertug (Jul 26, 2005)

(Thumb) in the 80s i was in a small LPG tanker for britships called the mearsk captain we were running from charleston to cotseecoalcos and tampeco in mexico.
as anyone any info or photos of these vessels i believe there were 3 or 4 of them


----------

